# Orbital Drydock Comicon Sale!



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

*Orbital Drydock Comicon Sale!*

I celebration of SDCC this weekend & that I unfortunately can't be there. I'm having a big sale! Most products are 20% off on the bigger mask sets. Also free Priority Shipping for US orders over $100.00 https://orbitaldrydock.com/

As a side note I am now only shipping on Monday's & orders are 1-2wk wait time.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Cool, Brett. Good to see you around the boards again.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Daniel_B said:


> Cool, Brett. Good to see you around the boards again.


Thanks Daniel! I'm going to be back on the boards big time! The new shop is almost finished & it's time to start posting about builds again. There are some BIG things in store, as in 6ft & 11ft big!?!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

As another side note... I am answering all E-mails & messages again!!

My rule still stands, if they are aggressive or demeaning. You will get a response & a refund.


----------



## trumpetpa (Dec 10, 2012)

Has anyone been in contact with Brett? I sent in an order about 10 days ago, emailed him a couple of times to add some items to save shipping. 

Haven't heard anything


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

trumpetpa said:


> Has anyone been in contact with Brett? I sent in an order about 10 days ago, emailed him a couple of times to add some items to save shipping.
> 
> Haven't heard anything


Boy, he gets mad when you guys air this stuff out on the boards. 

He said there's a one to two week wait on orders; so be patient.


----------



## trumpetpa (Dec 10, 2012)

Kurok - I completely understand the two week turnaround, what I don't understand is when someone makes the statement - 

"As another side note... I am answering all E-mails & messages again!!"

And then don't actually do that. I love his products, I really want him to succeed, and I know he has been thru a lot.. I just want to give him more money.. is that so bad?

I am hoping he is just busy with his shop. Honestly, I just came on here to see if anyone had heard anything, not to start a flame war


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

KUROK said:


> Boy, he gets mad when you guys air this stuff out on the boards.
> 
> He said there's a one to two week wait on orders; so be patient.


Thank you for asking for patience.

It's not so much I get mad about it. Imagine if almost all posts, emails, or messages you got for an entire year. Were complaints about shipping time, how ashamed I should be, get sued, reported to the BBB, a thief, etc. I don't get many emails or posts about folks using my products, thanks for putting out a good product, asking questions about products. It's really kind of disheartening. I'm still shipping the same quality product I always have, or giving refunds.

There have been a couple of times where things got out of control on both sides & should have been stopped by mods..... if there were mods.

I'm sorry I'm dealing with a lot still & I'm lacking in customer service & delivery time. I've been pretty upfront about everything going on.
Anyone in Portland want a 10$ an hr, 15-20hrs a week cash job? I could really use an assistant....



trumpetpa said:


> Kurok - I completely understand the two week turnaround, what I don't understand is when someone makes the statement -
> 
> "As another side note... I am answering all E-mails & messages again!!"
> 
> ...


For sure & I understand what you're saying. I couldn't find you're original e-mail. I think you wanted to add a mounting post to your order. I can do things like that. Though in this case the problem is, there aren't any posts made. I have to hand machine those & the lathe still isn't fully set up yet. Those are a month or so out.

I should probably append that to say I'm answering all emails about product questions, not delivery time. I'm sorry I didn't get back to you about the post question.


----------



## trumpetpa (Dec 10, 2012)

Brett - I will message you with the details of my order questions.. If I was in your area, I would help for free on weekends!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Brett, once my HUD-VASH voucher becomes nation wide next year, I will move up to Portland and work with you if you still need it. My cancer treatments should be done soon (Thank GOD!), and hopefully gone.

I used to live up in Portland, actually Tigard. Loved it up there. Desert rat in Tucson. Amazing, the free water falling constantly out of the sky!!!!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

orbital drydock said:


> *Orbital Drydock Comicon Sale!*
> 
> I celebration of SDCC this weekend & that I unfortunately can't be there. I'm having a big sale! Most products are 20% off on the bigger mask sets. Also free Priority Shipping for US orders over $100.00 https://orbitaldrydock.com/
> 
> As a side note I am now only shipping on Monday's & orders are 1-2wk wait time.


Hi Brett I sent you an email the other day about the 1350th refit window masking details without the Aztecs I want to know if they were in stock I wanted to know if I could order them but I didn't hear back from you yet can you let me know and I'll go on your site and order them please


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I actually just paid for them. It said 6 in stock. Thanks


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I understand about being patient, but I placed an order 2 weeks ago and have sent several emails with not one bit of consideration of a response. I don't mind waiting, I do mind poor customer service. There is no excuse for that.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

jaws62666 said:


> I understand about being patient, but I placed an order 2 weeks ago and have sent several emails with not one bit of consideration of a response. I don't mind waiting, I do mind poor customer service. There is no excuse for that.


I placed an order and it took 5 weeks to receive. I was completely ok with that, because I knew I'd have to wait a while. He's not Amazon, so you gotta be patient.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Daniel_B said:


> I placed an order and it took 5 weeks t2o receive. I was completely ok with that, because I knew I'd have to wait a while. He's not Amazon, so you gotta be patient.


That is no excuse for not communicating, especially when he just stated above that he answers all emails and ships within2 weeks.


----------



## JediDad (Dec 5, 2009)

Just ordered a set of the 1/350 classic Enterprise masks. I've had my eye on these for a long time! Those refit 5 color masks look pretty tasty as well.


----------



## trumpetpa (Dec 10, 2012)

Please let us know if/when you receive any communication or the items.


----------



## JediDad (Dec 5, 2009)

trumpetpa said:


> Please let us know if/when you receive any communication or the items.


Sure I can do that.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Still looking forward to getting the 5-layer Refit masks someday soon. Time. Just need more time. Maybe fewer kids would help....


----------



## trumpetpa (Dec 10, 2012)

How long since you ordered?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

It has been 3 weeks for me and absolutely no correspondence from him at all. This is ridiculous and very unprofessional. He complains when people poke at him on here but he makes no attempts to rectify the situation. I am at my wits end and am ready to report him to PayPal. A little response would have gone a long way, but his customer service skills are zero.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

jaws62666 said:


> It has been 3 weeks for me and absolutely no correspondence from him at all. This is ridiculous and very unprofessional. He complains when people poke at him on here but he makes no attempts to rectify the situation. I am at my wits end and am ready to report him to PayPal. A little response would have gone a long way, but his customer service skills are zero.


I'm sorry it's been 3 wks, it's one guy with no help. This is as professional as I can be.

It sucks to get email flooded again about order status with threatening & abusive emails. Here are a few quotes from this week "take me out of business", "destroy my business", "you're a piece of sh!t", "you should be ashamed", etc. These are all from different emails. Then I come here & see every thread I post on hijacked saying similar things. At least when I post here, I only have to say things to everyone once. Well it seems I have to keep posting the same thing over & over again. Please be patient or open a case through paypal & request a refund.

Folks you don't know what I'm doing to rectify things. No, I'm not answering emails again. Every time I say I am, my inbox gets blown up with abusive emails. Yes, I take them personally.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

orbital drydock said:


> I'm sorry it's been 3 wks, it's one guy with no help. This is as professional as I can be.
> 
> It sucks to get email flooded again about order status with threatening & abusive emails. Here are a few quotes from this week "take me out of business", "destroy my business", "you're a piece of sh!t", "you should be ashamed", etc. These are all from different emails. Then I come here & see every thread I post on hijacked saying similar things. At least when I post here, I only have to say things to everyone once. Well it seems I have to keep posting the same thing over & over again. Please be patient or open a case through paypal & request a refund.
> 
> Folks you don't know what I'm doing to rectify things. No, I'm not answering emails again. Every time I say I am, my inbox gets blown up with abusive emails. Yes, I take them personally.


Brett, I'm one of your biggest fans, and you've always came through for me. I've never had an issue with your orders, and the product you've given me has always been absolutely fantastic. But you can't really blame people who send you money and don't hear from you for weeks. I think my order was 5-6 weeks on delivery time. Perhaps if you put this as a foot note of delivery times on purchases, people would stop bugging you so much for a response. I dunno. I wish you the absolute best though, you make a great product.


----------



## trumpetpa (Dec 10, 2012)

Brett - I am completely with Daniel_B on this one, however, I don't feel its fair to lump everyone into the threatening and abusive group. There are those of us who aren't treating you unprofessionally, we would just like to know what is going on. Part of why I ordered as much as I did, when I did, is that you had a sale and posted the following...

"As a side note I am now only shipping on Monday's & orders are 1-2wk wait time. As another side note... I am answering all E-mails & messages again!! My rule still stands, if they are aggressive or demeaning. You will get a response & a refund."

People who say rude and awful things to you really shouldn't, but I don't think its wrong for anyone to RESPECTFULLY email you asking about adding items to an existing order, and expect some soft of answer like "Yeah, to add the Reliant masks will add another week to the total order." I actually did that thru two emails and a message here on the boards, and got no response whatsoever. I am sorry, but getting upset about someone who wants to give you more money, just doesn't make sense. 

As Daniel said, I don't think anyone is going to complain about longer delivery times, as long as it is communicated. In fact, your first posts in this thread said, 1 - 2 week wait times and I am answering all emails and messages. Your product is top quality and I would be surprised if I got it in two weeks, but the fact is I ordered over a month ago. I don't care if its going to take longer, just let people know.

I don't want a refund of the $150 I spent, I want the product and I just wanted to be treated respectfully as a customer. 

I really think a lot of us want you to succeed, not only so we can order awesome masks, but more money to you is also a good thing for the community at large. I wish you luck, and look forward to getting my masks. Please let me know if you want the Reliant order made as a separate order, or you can add to existing.


----------



## JediDad (Dec 5, 2009)

trumpetpa said:


> Brett - I am completely with Daniel_B on this one, however, I don't feel its fair to lump everyone into the threatening and abusive group. There are those of us who aren't treating you unprofessionally, we would just like to know what is going on. Part of why I ordered as much as I did, when I did, is that you had a sale and posted the following...
> 
> "As a side note I am now only shipping on Monday's & orders are 1-2wk wait time. As another side note... I am answering all E-mails & messages again!! My rule still stands, if they are aggressive or demeaning. You will get a response & a refund."
> 
> ...


That was very well said trumpetpa :thumbsup:


----------



## trumpetpa (Dec 10, 2012)

Update - got shipping notice for original order, no answer about additional reliant masks I wanted to order. So, I went ahead and created a new order. I was hoping to get them included with the original order to save the shipping costs... the USPS needs the money anyway


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

trumpetpa said:


> ...the USPS needs the money anyway


Probably so many people canceling their mail.


----------



## JediDad (Dec 5, 2009)

I just received a shipping notice too. Thanks Orbital!!!


----------



## trumpetpa (Dec 10, 2012)

Deleted by me


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

trumpetpa said:


> Wanted to post a correction - I received a notice of shipping - no actual shipping quite yet


How about I just give you a refund. Leave it alone for fu*k sake please. Do you have to throw backhanded comments?
You've hijacked this thread for an entire month about your order. You get a shipping notice, say thanks about it, then come back to say sh!t like this. WTF???


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

Geeez. Don't people have ANY patience anymore. Just today I happen to email a supplier that I understand, as a customer, I am not the only customer and it takes time away to handle the volume of correspondence. I did order from him last fall and it took About a month. THAT is NOT an inordinate amount of time to wait. Anyone who has ordered ANYTHING should realize that shipping information is sent to the shipping agent and it may even be a few days before the actual shipment is made. THIS was the same experience I had with OD. THIS is a friggin hobby, not a life and death time situation. If people can't have that amount of patience they have NO business doing modeling work.

Greg


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

whereisanykey said:


> Geeez. Don't people have ANY patience anymore. Just today I happen to email a supplier that I understand, as a customer, I am not the only customer and it takes time away to handle the volume of correspondence. I did order from him last fall and it took About a month. THAT is NOT an inordinate amount of time to wait. Anyone who has ordered ANYTHING should realize that shipping information is sent to the shipping agent and it may even be a few days before the actual shipment is made. THIS was the same experience I had with OD. THIS is a friggin hobby, not a life and death time situation. If people can't have that amount of patience they have NO business doing modeling work.
> 
> Greg


Preach. Orbtial Drydock's stuff is worth waiting for. It's great.


----------



## trumpetpa (Dec 10, 2012)

orbital drydock said:


> How about I just give you a refund. Leave it alone for fu*k sake please. Do you have to throw backhanded comments?
> You've hijacked this thread for an entire month about your order. You get a shipping notice, say thanks about it, then come back to say sh!t like this. WTF???


The more I think about my last comment, I will say this - I apologize for the last comment, I can see where you could take it as rude.. I will delete it, however..

I don't want a refund at all, all I want is some professional courtesy to answer an email that's NOT complaining about delivery time, but to ask to ADD extra product to an existing order, thereby paying you more money, simply to save shipping costs and save you having to package up a second order. If you have the time to come on here and swear at your customers, then why don't you have time to answer simple courteous emails?

Brett - I really hope what's going on in your personal world gets better, because while I understand you getting angry at customers who swear at you, hope your business goes under, etc., I don't understand your attitude towards me. You have to think, if there are so many people giving you a hard time about your business practices (over the past year), maybe there is some room for adjustment - like not coming on to the forum and announcing 2 week shipping times and that you answer ever message and email, and then not doing that.

The reason I posted in this thread, is simply because of a lack of any response from you when I tried the professional way, contacting you directly and not in the public forum.

Again, everything I said earlier, I stand behind, I really do hope you continue making great products and creating new ones, the community needs it!

I am done with the discussion on the thread, if you want to continue it or talk about anything personally with me, please message or email me, which is all I wanted in the first place.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

whereisanykey said:


> Geeez. Don't people have ANY patience anymore.


While I do understand that some folks are impatient, especially for new kits, I think that the problem (in this case) was a delay in the _communication_, not the delivery.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

All order purchased by 9-2-16 have been shipped. Please check your tracking numbers!


----------



## JediDad (Dec 5, 2009)

Just received my 1/350 masking set this afternoon. I am very, very pleased. I will be ordering a lot more in the future!!


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Scraping money together...


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm showing in tracking that ALL U.S. orders have now been delivered. International can take a couple weeks.

JediDad- Thank you for posting that you received your order!

It would be nice if others who posted here also stated they've received their orders.


----------



## trumpetpa (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got both orders in today - perfectly shipped and packed!


----------



## the bossk (Oct 31, 2009)

I ordered the 1/350 refit masks on 8/17 and got them on 9/8.


----------



## supercoolin (Jul 9, 2009)

*DeBoer's 1/260 Enterprise & Relaint*



orbital drydock said:


> I'm showing in tracking that ALL U.S. orders have now been delivered. International can take a couple weeks.
> 
> JediDad- Thank you for posting that you received your order!
> 
> It would be nice if others who posted here also stated they've received their orders.




Brett I now have both of the DeBoer's 1/260 kits and have started assembly for my ceiling mounted "Wrath of Kahn" battle scene. Have you been able to concoct any free time to work on the mask sets for either of these magnificent kits?






Steve


----------

